# Saltwater fish



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 20 g tank, I bought all the supplies I need. If people want to give me suggesstions on what I should get, on saturday is when I am hopefully getting the fish


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

HUH? You got it started, how did you get it to cycle in 1 day?


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> HUH? You got it started, how did you get it to cycle in 1 day?


Lol. Wasn't 1 day, it was like 2 weeks. I had a big bottle of bacteria. It's cloudy, so I could tell it's a bacteria bloom. Have any ideas what the price range of royal grammas are?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Not until you tell me what your water parameters are.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

Gravity-- 1.025


----------



## jmann124 (Aug 15, 2012)

He's gonna need more parameters than just salinity.
Ammonia
Nitrite
Nitrate
PH
I've just started my tank in the last 2 months, and even with Dr. Tim's One & Only(IMO the best quick cycle out there) it took more than 1 day.

Also, how much live rock, if you went live, would be good to know. How much turnover do you have in the DT? Are you utilizing a sump and/or refugium?

The guys on here will be great help, but this is all stuff that will help them help you. Help them help you, help them help you! lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jmann124 said:


> He's gonna need more parameters than just salinity.
> Ammonia
> Nitrite
> Nitrate
> ...


Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## jmann124 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok, So I looked back and see that you said that it didn't take you 1 day, like 2 weeks. That's better for bottled bacteria. If your water is still cloudy after 2 weeks, it's not from the bottled bacteria, or you got some bad bacteria. The cloudiness should go away in 48 hours, at the most. You also have to turn off your protein skimmer during the "cloudy" period. That being said, if your tank is truly cycled your parameters will show it. So everyone that can help you needs to know all the parameters mentioned earlier.


----------

